# Match fuel pump to injectors????



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

I was talking to a friend who has good experience in turboing. he told me that if i got 370cc injectors, that i have to get a 370cc fuel pump. is this true? i'm not sure if i believe him. he said that the engine will be running too rich with this setup, and i'll be bound to blow something.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

i have a stock fuel pump with 370's, so i guess its not true. it will run rich if you dont have enough air to equalize the fuel input. jwt ecu does all the work anyways, so get that and the 370s and youll be fine


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

thanks NAH, i was thinking the same, i figured that i would run a walbro 550cc pump with the injectors. my guess is that 550cc is the limit, not what they constantly push out, am i wrong?


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

totally untrue, haha. I'm running a walbro 255LPH pump with stock injectors. Used it with 310cc injectors, and will be using it with my 370cc injectors (hopefully get those suckers installed this coming week, too)


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea. you can upgrade the fuel pump with the stock injectors, but you dont have to upgrade the fuel pump withthe 370s on a 1.6....depending on the turbo and setup


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

The 370 injectors can flow more fuel than the stock fuel pump can supply, but only if your engine is making enough power to require that much fuel. My engine leaned out and detonated (blew the electrodes off two new spark plugs) at 6.5# of boost (~185WHP). A Walbro 255 pump cured the problem.

When the engine was N/A with all the bolt-ons, the stock fuel pump was OK.

Lew


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

I didn't know that fuel pumps were measured in CC's. My pump is measured in Gallons per hour.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> I didn't know that fuel pumps were measured in CC's. My pump is measured in Gallons per hour.


GPH or LPH, that I know of. Never heard of a _cc_ measured pump.


----------



## blk240sxgp (Jan 24, 2004)

ya same only heard of lph or gph


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

himbo, just get what mike has, the 255lph walbro fuel pump should be good...


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

if you have extra cash, it would be a good investment. but if youre like me and dont have cash to throw around, you dont need it when running under 200ish whp...on a 1.6 anyways, with 370's


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

370cc injectors should be good for around 300 HP (flywheel) on a 4 banger.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

much thanx!!! its strange, my friend is pretty experienced in building turbos, i wonder what would get him to say that. oh well, it looks like i'm getting the 255 walbro :thumbup:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

your friend my just specialize and a specific car.. if you only know VW's then you wont know much bout other cars... but when it comes to our cars, then you need to talk to someone with experience


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

psuLemon said:


> your friend my just specialize and a specific car.. if you only know VW's then you wont know much bout other cars... but when it comes to our cars, then you need to talk to someone with experience


yea, thats true, he's specializes in building turbo hondas, mad props to you guys :thumbup:


----------

